# Uber Drivers Stiff Passengers After Finding Out Final Destination



## Mark Johnson

http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/local/Uber-Drivers-Stiff-Passengers-After-Finding-Out-Final-Destination-408432315.html
*Uber Drivers Stiff Passengers After Finding Out Final Destination*
*Driver practice of avoiding passengers is against Uber policy*
NBC Washington Tuesday, Dec. 27, 2016 By Adam Tuss

Uber passengers at Washington-area airports said some ride-share drivers are refusing to pick them up, because they don't want to take the travelers where they want to go.
An Uber driver is never supposed to know the destination until the trip has started. But some drivers are said to be calling passengers in advance and finding out where the passengers want to go, which is against Uber policy.

If the driver thinks the trip isn't worth their time, because they think the trip is too short, too long or they just don't want to go to the destination, the drivers won't pick up the passengers, the passengers said.
"I just wanted to get home," Uber customer Landon Geurkink said. "We had just been traveling for a couple hours in the air. It was cold out."

Geurkink said he had to go through five separate Uber drivers before one finally picked him up at Ronald Reagan Washington National Airport. He said the drivers thought his relatively short trip to downtown D.C. wasn't worth the trip after calling him to find out his destination.
"He's, like, I just wanted to know where you are headed? I just said, 'Oh, downtown D.C.,'" Geurkirk said. "Another minute later, he canceled."

Other drivers may have manipulated the Uber app or used a separate app to figure out the final destination and then decided they didn't want the trip. Some Uber drivers said they knew all about this technique, and some admitted they have ended trip requests based on destination.
"I know that I have canceled drives before that I thought were too long," one driver said.

Uber released a statement about the practice.
"Ridesharing apps are changing a transportation status quo that has been unequal for generations, making it easier and more affordable for people to get around, no matter where they live and where they're going."

Per Uber's deactivation policy, each city has a maximum cancellation rate, based on the average cancellation rate in that area, after which point a driver may be barred from using the app.
Uber riders can rate their driver and provide anonymous feedback about their trip. Uber said they do take feedback seriously.

The Metropolitan Washington Airports Authority said they are looking into the practice of the Uber drivers avoiding some trips.


----------



## tohunt4me

Mark Johnson said:


> *http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/l...-Finding-Out-Final-Destination-408432315.html*
> 
> Uber passengers at Washington-area airports said some ride-share drivers are refusing to pick them up, because they don't want to take the travelers where they want to go.
> An Uber driver is never supposed to know the destination until the trip has started. But some drivers are said to be calling passengers in advance and finding out where the passengers want to go, which is against Uber policy.
> 
> If the driver thinks the trip isn't worth their time, because they think the trip is too short, too long or they just don't want to go to the destination, the drivers won't pick up the passengers, the passengers said.
> "I just wanted to get home," Uber customer Landon Geurkink said. "We had just been traveling for a couple hours in the air. It was cold out."
> 
> Geurkink said he had to go through five separate Uber drivers before one finally picked him up at Ronald Reagan Washington National Airport. He said the drivers thought his relatively short trip to downtown D.C. wasn't worth the trip after calling him to find out his destination.
> "He's, like, I just wanted to know where you are headed? I just said, 'Oh, downtown D.C.,'" Geurkirk said. "Another minute later, he canceled."
> 
> Other drivers may have manipulated the Uber app or used a separate app to figure out the final destination and then decided they didn't want the trip. Some Uber drivers said they knew all about this technique, and some admitted they have ended trip requests based on destination.
> "I know that I have canceled drives before that I thought were too long," one driver said.
> 
> Uber released a statement about the practice.
> "Ridesharing apps are changing a transportation status quo that has been unequal for generations, making it easier and more affordable for people to get around, no matter where they live and where they're going."
> 
> Per Uber's deactivation policy, each city has a maximum cancellation rate, based on the average cancellation rate in that area, after which point a driver may be barred from using the app.
> Uber riders can rate their driver and provide anonymous feedback about their trip. Uber said they do take feedback seriously.
> 
> The Metropolitan Washington Airports Authority said they are looking into the practice of the Uber drivers avoiding some trips.


Time for Uber to pay fairly !


----------



## ThatUberChick

Yeah, I don't know, I always found this ridiculous.


----------



## DrivingZiggy

ThatUberChick said:


> Yeah, I don't know, I always found this ridiculous.


I agree. If you accept the ping, you should follow through.


----------



## Cole Hann

tohunt4me said:


> Time for Uber to pay fairly !


if passenger gets a call with the destination question tell the driver an expensive location. Driver will be salivating and burn rubber to get to you.
with passenger in car Driver Starts Trip and sees an address down the road. Then pax updates driver:_ "sorry Mr Meathead Driver, just got an emergency call, change of plans, I'm going 2 miles down the road, take me now or I scream for Airport Law Enforcement and You wake up tomorrow in a Cell on Guantanamo Bey Cuba"_

_







_


----------



## CvilleUber

That's the problem with independent contractors - they can choose what work they want. The only repercussion would be removing from the platform. We need to contact pax to determine actual location way too often. The airports shouldn't give a crap - They should just point people to the taxi drivers (who also cherry pick).


----------



## uberdriverfornow

The problem is that drivers should have a slider in the app that allows us to tell uber how far we'll go for a pickup and destination. I never do this but I can understand drivers that do.


----------



## WestSubDriver

DrivingZiggy said:


> I agree. If you accept the ping, you should follow through.


This "hustle" doesn't pay enough to go anywhere at anytime. I can understand the issue at airports as discussed - I just don't pick up at the airports. But, I've refused to go to the airport at particular times of day. I tell passengers if you are really time crunched like trying to catch a flight - be smart, text your driver and tell them where you're going. Better to have them cancel right away then wait for them to arrive and cancel to your face. It's just lost time in the request process.


----------



## CvilleUber

I had a rider call me right after I accepted and told me he was going for a 2.5 hour trip. I said I couldn't do it (needed to be a 2+ surge or XL to make it worth it - it was no surge at X). 

He cancelled and I'm sure found a driver that would be willing. That's the best way of doing it.


----------



## Mark Johnson

CvilleUber said:


> I had a rider call me right after I accepted and told me he was going for a 2.5 hour trip. I said I couldn't do it (needed to be a 2+ surge or XL to make it worth it - it was no surge at X).
> 
> He cancelled and I'm sure found a driver that would be willing. That's the best way of doing it.


Sometimes pax hope that the driver would be too "nice" to cancel once they get in the car.

They haven't met me...

Once you take enough out of the way trips -- to destinations you KNOW you will not be getting a return fare -- you begin to learn the hard way that Uber doesn't care about our expenses when they slash rates from *$1.20* to *$0.75*/mile while increasing the no. of drivers. Hence, I too do NOT care about kicking you out of my vehicle -- and choosing "do not charge rider" -- if I think the fare isn't worth it.

Because 95% of the time, the pax will NOT tip even if they know they took you to a remote destination.


----------



## Giovanni206

DrivingZiggy said:


> I agree. If you accept the ping, you should follow through.


never


----------



## UberChicago80

I like PAX to be happy. I know some have undesireable trips, but that is what I signed up for


----------



## Mark Johnson

UberChicago80 said:


> I like PAX to be happy. I know some have undesirable trip, but that is what I signed up for


Please show me where in our contracts it states we are "required" to take trips that would be undesirable. Because last I checked, even Uber knows not every trip is optimal or profitable.

Here is proof...


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Mark Johnson said:


> Please show me where in our contracts it states we are "required" to take trips that would be undesirable. Because last I checked, even Uber knows not every trip is optimal or profitable.
> 
> Here is proof...


Do you seriously expect anyone to believe that email is legit ?


----------



## ginseng41

What app is the article referring to that allows.us to see the destination?


----------



## Mark Johnson

uberdriverfornow said:


> Do you seriously expect anyone to believe that email is legit ?


So let me get this straight...

You are accusing me of taking my sweet time to write a fictitious email that I received from Uber support in order to convince other drivers Uber is okay with drivers canceling trips based on how far the destination this?

Interesting....

Next time a pax requests a ride and you find out it's a 300 mile one way trip to a remote area, tell yourself you HAVE to take it because Uber is your boss and it's in the contract.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Mark Johnson said:


> So let me get this straight...
> 
> You are accusing me of taking my sweet time to write a fictitious email that I received from Uber support in order to convince other drivers Uber is okay with drivers canceling trips based on how far the destination this?
> 
> Interesting....
> 
> Next time a pax requests a ride and you find out it's a 300 mile one way trip to a remote area, tell yourself you HAVE to take it because Uber is your boss and it's in the contract.


Those two points at the bottom go against everything we've seen and heard from Uber. There is NO identifying information in that email. The format looks ridiculous. And you expect us to believe it's legit ?


----------



## Mark Johnson

uberdriverfornow said:


> Those two points at the bottom go against everything we've seen and heard from Uber. There is NO identifying information in that email. The format looks ridiculous. And you expect us to believe it's legit ?


You are free to believe what you want. In regards to your "format" statement, apparently you aren't familiar with the ubiquitous Microsoft Outlook mail application. And did you not see the Uber Support part at the top? Or did I make up the name too?

Tell you what buddy, email Uber support yourself from the driver app and ask if you can cancel a ride that you feel is "too far" or "not profitable" and get back to me.

This should be interesting...


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Mark Johnson said:


> You are free to believe what you want. In regards to your "format" statement, apparently you aren't familiar with the ubiquitous Microsoft Outlook mail application. And did you not see the Uber Support part at the top? Or did I make up the name too?
> 
> Tell you what buddy, email Uber support yourself from the driver app and ask if you can cancel a ride that you feel is "too far" or "not profitable" and get back to me.
> 
> This should be interesting...


I accept everything that comes my way and make atleast $1000 a week working 40 hours so I don't need to bother being lazy and wasting time waiting for trips instead of busting ass like I do making a decent living.

You're welcome to cherry pick your way to more income.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Mark Johnson said:


> You are free to believe what you want. In regards to your "format" statement, apparently you aren't familiar with the ubiquitous Microsoft Outlook mail application. And did you not see the Uber Support part at the top? Or did I make up the name too?
> 
> Tell you what buddy, email Uber support yourself from the driver app and ask if you can cancel a ride that you feel is "too far" or "not profitable" and get back to me.
> 
> This should be interesting...


This is what my standard weekly earnings looks like.

I look forward to seeing yours.


----------



## Mark Johnson

uberdriverfornow said:


> This is what my standard weekly earnings looks like.
> 
> I look forward to seeing yours.


Aaaah I see... You were just looking for an excuse to flex your muscles -- or in this case gloat about your earnings. Congrats buddy.

Unfortunately I can't compete with that seeing as I drive on the side and have a real job. Also, am curious since we are on the topic of earnings, what city do you drive in and what Uber platform? Are we going to ignore that you had *$270* in Promotions (before we talk gas $$) so you are really looking at around $15-18/hr.

Am happy you find joy driving 40-50hrs a week (we both know your "online" hours don't reflect how long you really were on the road).

Uber On...


----------



## Strange Fruit

DrivingZiggy said:


> I agree. If you accept the ping, you should follow through.


Ur used to underpaid work? The service is too cheap to be "accept the ping, follow through". That makes you a sucker in some areas. I work in SF, if they're gonna take me even further from SF rather than back toward it, they aren't worth it. The fare doesn't pay enough to make it worth driving yrself further away from where you can make money. You sound like spoiled pax. And how bout the sucker drivers who waited in the lot for a long time, plus the 5 or more minutes getting through terminal (ten when it's packed, and getting a ticket is easy when authorities oare on a mission) and the pax goes to the first freeway exit, so you end up netting $5?* If only they'd known ahead of time to let that pax take a taxi rather than accepting the ping and following through.*


----------



## Strange Fruit

People paying for the cheapest personal transportation ever are suffering great injustice cuz they are sooooo inconvenienced.


----------



## Strange Fruit

Mark Johnson said:


> You are free to believe what you want. In regards to your "format" statement, apparently you aren't familiar with the ubiquitous Microsoft Outlook mail application. And did you not see the Uber Support part at the top? Or did I make up the name too?
> 
> Tell you what buddy, email Uber support yourself from the driver app and ask if you can cancel a ride that you feel is "too far" or "not profitable" and get back to me.
> 
> This should be interesting...


Why would you need to email support to see if you can cancel a ride. You can just cancel the ride on the spot. There's a place for it in the app. I do it all the time. Uber promotes this behavior. They offer a single number of trips that I must complete to get a bonus between F-Su. There is little way to make that number if I leave the city I work, causing me to complete only 1 trip in like 1.5 hours. Uber knows this, yet they've done it like this all year in my market. You can't complete 60 trips F-Su if you're willing to take every pax as far as they want to go. Uber drivers have no obligation to make sure everyone gets the ultra convenience they delusionally expect for the lowest prices ever. It's bad enough the fare isn't worth where they're going and back again anyways, much less making yourself work that many more hours to get the bonus that makes driving worthwhile in the first place. I don't want to be homeless or have $0 in the bank for when something bad happens. If my car needs money put into it to run one day, and I have none, I go from having an income, to not just like that. So, I think maintaining a roof and the ability to keep my asset running are more importatnt than inconvenicneing people who are using a way too cheap service. If they want more reliable more convenitent transportation, there are higher cost options, just like before Uber& Lyft existed.


----------



## Strange Fruit

Mark Johnson said:


> Aaaah I see... You were just looking for an excuse to flex your muscles -- or in this case gloat about your earnings. Congrats buddy.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't compete with that seeing as I drive on the side and have a real job. Also, am curious since we are on the topic of earnings, what city do you drive in and what Uber platform? Are we going to ignore that you had *$270* in Promotions (before we talk gas $$) so you are really looking at around $15-18/hr.
> 
> Am happy you find joy driving 40-50hrs a week (we both know your "online" hours don't reflect how long you really were on the road).
> 
> Uber On...


I know what a job is, kind of in a general sense, not necessarily able to define it for the dictionary. But I have all my life heard people say "_real_ job". What does it mean, versus just "job"? I've always "had a job", or "don't have a job". I mean, I would say I "have a [noun]" if I have one. And while my [noun] is real, I've never said "I have a _real_ [noun]". I mean, it's a [noun], and there _are_ fake [noun]s sometimes, I guess, but it doesn't need saying when you refer to [noun]s, that they are _real_ [noun]s. What does it mean when someone says "real job"? Saying "real [noun]" implies that usually that sort of noun is fake, so one must emphasize you have a _real _[noun]. Like in 1984 where the public had synthetic coffee, so when the sexy girl had real coffee, a difficult to acquire rarity, it was worth mentioning "wow, you have real coffee", rather than just "you have coffee", cuz saying "coffee" usually meant that synthetic crap to most people. So in those cases it is natural to say "I have a real [noun]. I notice also that "_real_ job" is usually said by snobby pricks in some instance where they want to convince others that they are superior to them they said it to. Is that what's happening?*

I remember in 2014 a cab driver drove slowly by me, rolled his window down, and said "get a _real_ job, *****". I didn't understand. I understood why he was angry, tho _at me _is misplaced anger. But I didn't understand the real part of real job. Like, you have a job, or you don't have a job. What is the real part?

*I don't get why he posted his statements either, but having promotions is part of the deal. I couldn't get by without them. if you don't care to compete, why bother?


----------



## Mark Johnson

Strange Fruit said:


> Why would you need to email support to see if you can cancel a ride. You can just cancel the ride on the spot. There's a place for it in the app. I do it all the time. Uber promotes this behavior. They offer a single number of trips that I must complete to get a bonus between F-Su. There is little way to make that number if I leave the city I work, causing me to complete only 1 trip in like 1.5 hours. Uber knows this, yet they've done it like this all year in my market. You can't complete 60 trips F-Su if you're willing to take every pax as far as they want to go. Uber drivers have no obligation to make sure everyone gets the ultra convenience they delusionally expect for the lowest prices ever. It's bad enough the fare isn't worth where they're going and back again anyways, much less making yourself work that many more hours to get the bonus that makes driving worthwhile in the first place. I don't want to be homeless or have $0 in the bank for when something bad happens. If my car needs money put into it to run one day, and I have none, I go from having an income, to not just like that. So, I think maintaining a roof and the ability to keep my asset running are more importatnt than inconvenicneing people who are using a way too cheap service. If they want more reliable more convenitent transportation, there are higher cost options, just like before Uber& Lyft existed.


Finally, someone that gets it.

I personally don't think you need to email support either but Mr. uberdriverfornow was questioning the veracity of my email conversation with Uber Support. I too learned the hard way that Uber often offers promotions knowing there is no real way to meet the requirements if you do every single trip (unless you are lucky not to get an out of the way trip).

This is one of the MANY reasons I stopped doing UberPool. I used to only accept Pool rides when there were promotions (e.g accept at least 80% of your requests to earn $18/hr), but the Pool trips would often take me ridiculous distances out of the "hotspots." I would then have to log off and rush back to the main area. I got tired and quit accepting Pool pax altogether. Plus they would never tip anyway.

I once had an UberPool ride where I had picked up a pax and got matched with another rider going to the airport. When we arrived to pick up the second Pool pax, they asked if I would allow their friend who was also heading to the airport come along. The problem was the first pax already had two large suit cases in my trunk and the second one had two on their person.

Told them that their friend would have to request another ride as I don't allow any suitcase in the interior of the vehicle for liability reasons. They are the cheapest of the cheap


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Mark Johnson said:


> Aaaah I see... You were just looking for an excuse to flex your muscles -- or in this case gloat about your earnings. Congrats buddy.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't compete with that seeing as I drive on the side and have a real job. Also, am curious since we are on the topic of earnings, what city do you drive in and what Uber platform? Are we going to ignore that you had *$270* in Promotions (before we talk gas $$) so you are really looking at around $15-18/hr.
> 
> Am happy you find joy driving 40-50hrs a week (we both know your "online" hours don't reflect how long you really were on the road).
> 
> Uber On...


Clearly you're not getting it so I'm going to put it in layman's terms for you.

Nowhere in the post where you said you were going to post "proof" did you state that that email was not downloaded off of the internet. There is no identifying information other than the Uber Support text that could very well have been copied and pasted. No date was shown. Nobody knows when that supposed "proof" email was sent. Not only that but the information contained in that email, specifically the two points at the bottom go against everything we've known to be true. The format specifically was outside of any of the 40 or so emails I've ever been sent from Uber Support.

So yeah, I'm sorry you want me to blindly believe what you posted, but some of us like to use good discernment instead of believing any and everything we come across.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Mark Johnson said:


> Aaaah I see... You were just looking for an excuse to flex your muscles -- or in this case gloat about your earnings. Congrats buddy.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't compete with that seeing as I drive on the side and have a real job. Also, am curious since we are on the topic of earnings, what city do you drive in and what Uber platform? Are we going to ignore that you had *$270* in Promotions (before we talk gas $$) so you are really looking at around $15-18/hr.
> 
> Am happy you find joy driving 40-50hrs a week (we both know your "online" hours don't reflect how long you really were on the road).
> 
> Uber On...


Now let's get into this email.

I'm sorry you are upset I had the audacity to accept $270 in promotions that Uber has given me for busting my ass to make some money. If you wouldn't have turned this into a pissing contest by trying to question my judgment doing Uber and if this thread didn't have anything to do with our ability to make a profit from doing Uber then maybe I wouldn't have had to post my earnings. Furthermore, it's for that reason that I'm smart enough to do this full time rather than doing it part time that I am more invested in this service, in me trying my best to actually do the service the right way which is the exact reason that I am able to earn the $270 each week. So instead of crying about me having the audacity to do this service in the way Uber has designed it, namely to do enough trips to earn $270 each week you can do the same thing. But it's likely you're going to continue doing this job part time which is the reason you are not earning $270 each week but will instead cry about other people that do. My online hours reflect the exact amount of my time doing work. I make money wherever I go whenever I am online. That's the most efficient way of doing this job.

Furthermore, even though I am able to make money doing Uber in what is the best market to do Uber, I am free to help give out advice to other drivers here in an attempt to help other drivers make money. I can easily bury my head in the sand and keep making money on my own without helping out other drivers, but as my previous posts clearly show, I am free to help out other drivers and I will continue doing so.

My gas costs come around to about $17 a day, or 100 a week. I also do ALL my own vehicle service. I also will be able to write off about 60,000 in vehicle mileage this year.


----------



## Mark Johnson

uberdriverfornow said:


> Clearly you're not getting it so I'm going to put it in layman's terms for you.
> 
> Nowhere in the post where you said you were going to post "proof" did you state that that email was not downloaded off of the internet. There is no identifying information other than the Uber Support text that could very well have been copied and pasted. No date was shown. Nobody knows when that supposed "proof" email was sent. Not only that but the information contained in that email, specifically the two points at the bottom go against everything we've known to be true. The format specifically was outside of any of the 40 or so emails I've ever been sent from Uber Support.
> 
> So yeah, I'm sorry you want me to blindly believe what you posted, but some of us like to use good discernment instead of believing any and everything we come across.


First you question the veracity of my statement and "claim" I made it all up. I then tell you too go ahead and call me on my bluff by asking Uber Support yourself if canceling rides based on destination is within the parameters of the Uber driver's rights and your response was "*I accept everything that comes my way and make at least $1000 a week working 40 hours*" -- which had nothing to do with the request I made.

You basically dodged my request for you to call me on my bluff. And now you respond again by pointing out why my "fictional" email from Uber makes it a probable lie???

How about you just ask Uber Support for yourself (as I asked you to do the first time) and stop giving me your life story about how much everyone envys you because you are driving for peanuts for a company that could deactivate you on a whim with a simple false allegation from a vindictive pax and comes with no job security, ability to move up the ladder or retirement possibilities (benefits I enjoy in my cooperate job).

So yes, I am SOOOO jealous of a full-time Uber driver. If only I had the skills and intelligence to make it into such a prestigious field. Oh whatever shall I do??


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Mark Johnson said:


> Haha... You clearly were also dropped as a child (like a few other members on this forum).
> 
> First you question the veracity of my statement and "claim" I made it all up. I then tell you too go ahead and call me on my bluff by asking Uber Support yourself if canceling rides based on destination is within the parameters of the Uber driver's rights and your response was "*I accept everything that comes my way and make atleast $1000 a week working 40 hours*" -- which had nothing to do with the request I made.
> 
> You basically dodged my request for you to call me on my bluff. And now you respond again by pointing out why my "fictional" email from Uber makes it a probable lie???
> 
> How about you just ask Uber Support for yourself (as I asked you to do the first time) and stop giving me your life story about how much everyone envy's you because you are driving for peanuts for a company that could deactivate on a whim with a simple false allegation from a vindictive pax and comes with no job security, ability to move up the ladder or retirement possibilities (benefits I enjoy in my cooperate job).
> 
> So yes, I am SOOOO jealous of a full-time Uber driver. If only I had the skills and intelligence to make it into such a prestigious field. Oh whatever shall I do??


You gonna be ok or did you need me to send over some tissues?

I'm waiting for you to post where in that "proof" post that you originally posted that you explained in detail that that was an email TO YOU from Uber and not just a screenshot you downloaded off the internet.

As I stated before I don't need to cherry pick which trips I accept. When I'm online I simply make money picking up people. I'm not the one who stated I was going to prove something. You did. I don't need to prove anything. As I stated before, I don't do this but I can understand if people do since Uber should allow each driver a way to determine the distance they want to go if we really are independent contractors.

Also, if you had such an amazing "other" job you wouldn't need to do Uber on the side.


----------



## AintWorthIt

uberdriverfornow said:


> This is what my standard weekly earnings looks like.
> 
> I look forward to seeing yours.


Wow you're absolutely rich! A whopping $8.76 a trip before gas and expenses! Uber loves stupid people who can't do math, you're one of them.


----------



## evad77

We should start getting paid a small amount on mileage from the time we accept the ping to the pax then regular rate once they're in the car.


----------



## Mark Johnson

uberdriverfornow said:


> I'm waiting for you to post where in that "proof" post that you originally posted that you explained in detail that that was an email TO YOU from Uber and not just a screenshot you downloaded off the internet.


I don't mind making a man eat his words every now and then -- so here's more evidence. I have blurred out every *date* and *identifying info* because for all I know, you work for Uber cooperate. This is the response email from Uber Support after I complained about receiving a "high cancellation rate" email when I had a low cancellation rate.

I expect an apology or an admission of false accusation (if you are man enough to do that).


----------



## Disgusted Driver

uberdriverfornow said:


> Now let's get into this email.
> 
> I'm sorry you are upset I had the audacity to accept $270 in promotions that Uber has given me for busting my ass to make some money. If you wouldn't have turned this into a pissing contest by trying to question my judgment doing Uber and if this thread didn't have anything to do with our ability to make a profit from doing Uber then maybe I wouldn't have had to post my earnings. Furthermore, it's for that reason that I'm smart enough to do this full time rather than doing it part time that I am more invested in this service, in me trying my best to actually do the service the right way which is the exact reason that I am able to earn the $270 each week. So instead of crying about me having the audacity to do this service in the way Uber has designed it, namely to do enough trips to earn $270 each week you can do the same thing. But it's likely you're going to continue doing this job part time which is the reason you are not earning $270 each week but will instead cry about other people that do. My online hours reflect the exact amount of my time doing work. I make money wherever I go whenever I am online. That's the most efficient way of doing this job.
> 
> Furthermore, even though I am able to make money doing Uber in what is the best market to do Uber, I am free to help give out advice to other drivers here in an attempt to help other drivers make money. I can easily bury my head in the sand and keep making money on my own without helping out other drivers, but as my previous posts clearly show, I am free to help out other drivers and I will continue doing so.
> 
> My gas costs come around to about $17 a day, or 100 a week. I also do ALL my own vehicle service. I also will be able to write off about 60,000 in vehicle mileage this year.


Just a point of clarification. You earlier stated that you made $1000 dollars a week for working 40 hours. I think you meant to say you received $1000. There's big difference. $100 in gas. your maintenance, are you including the time you spend doing it yourself? Then there's that pesky little thing called depreciation. So you are doing OK, but not as well as you think. Also, not sure how long you've been driving but Uber is a fickle master. Don't count on seeing that $270 in promos for long or consistently. Enjoy it while you can but I can guarantee you that it will change, down, up, not offered one week, .... they have always faded away in the past.


----------



## Craven Morehear

ginseng41 said:


> What app is the article referring to that allows.us to see the destination?


There have been several posts on UPnet where the writer makes a vague reference to having hacked the app which makes it possible to see the destination. I haven't seen any proof or screen shots though.


----------



## mikechch

uberdriverfornow said:


> This is what my standard weekly earnings looks like.
> 
> I look forward to seeing yours.


It's horrifying to think you believe that is a good pre expense income....$2 surge from $1000 fares hahaha. I love cherry picking and average less than 50 % acceptance and 18 % cancel and I use uber for what it's best suited to, part time


----------



## mikechch

I joined this forum looking for advise but the most amazing thing I have learnt is just how far Uber can push some of us. it's incredible, with guys here telling others to accept trips they can lose money on! insane.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

AintWorthIt said:


> Wow you're absolutely rich! A whopping $8.76 a trip before gas and expenses! Uber loves stupid people who can't do math, you're one of them.


Because of the amount of trips I do each week it's easy to make ATLEAST $20 an hour after gas doing Uber. It doesn't matter how much money I'm making per trip since I'm doing so many trips per week INCLUDING bonuses. I have no other expenses other than gas and oil changes that I do myself since my car is practically maintenance free.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Mark Johnson said:


> I don't mind making a man eat his words every now and then -- so here's more evidence. I have blurred out every *date* and *identifying info* because for all I know, you work for Uber cooperate. This is the response email from Uber Support after I complained about receiving a "high cancellation rate" email when I had a low cancellation rate.
> 
> I expect an apology or an admission of false accusation (if you are man enough to do that).


Of course you're not going to get an apology from me. My original post was "do you really expect us to believe that email was legit" because you didn't post anything detailed. Just a random screenshot in ridiculous format with none of the identifying information you posted in this post.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

mikechch said:


> It's horrifying to think you believe that is a good pre expense income....$2 surge from $1000 fares hahaha. I love cherry picking and average less than 50 % acceptance and 18 % cancel and I use uber for what it's best suited to, part time
> View attachment 86728
> View attachment 86729


Sure, if I only drove during busy events I can make a small amount of money like that during surge times but my goal is to make a decent living doing Uber, making atleast $1000 a week, working 40 hours. There are weeks I work 37 hours and make $1300 dollars. The important thing is making a decent living, not working during a few surge hours making only $200 for the week. That's being inefficient. But if you're happy making only $200 a week, more power to you. I'm not.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

mikechch said:


> I joined this forum looking for advise but the most amazing thing I have learnt is just how far Uber can push some of us. it's incredible, with guys here telling others to accept trips they can lose money on! insane.


My car gets atleast 30mpg's. Even in the rare instances I get a request to go 10 miles, it's costing me about 75 cents to go that distance. Even if it's a min ride, I'm still making a few dollars on that trip, plus the trip itself counts towards the weekly bonus. It's a win-win.

But, yeah, if you're only working a few hours part time, being inefficient because of that, then, yeah, it's not smart to go that distance since it isn't going to be as profitable for you since you won't be doing enough trips to profit from the weekly bonus.


----------



## DrivingZiggy

Strange Fruit said:


> Ur used to underpaid work? The service is too cheap to be "accept the ping, follow through". That makes you a sucker in some areas.


Whether or not I'm used to being underpaid, when I enter into an agreement with a rider by accepting their ping I will do my best to do the honorable thing. Does it bite me in the a$$? Sometimes. Am I a sucker? Well, I guess I am by your definition. But that bothers me less than it would were I to break my word for a dollar.


----------



## darkshy77

Mark Johnson said:


> *http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/l...-Finding-Out-Final-Destination-408432315.html*
> 
> ----------------------------------
> 
> Uber passengers at Washington-area airports said some ride-share drivers are refusing to pick them up, because they don't want to take the travelers where they want to go.
> An Uber driver is never supposed to know the destination until the trip has started. But some drivers are said to be calling passengers in advance and finding out where the passengers want to go, which is against Uber policy.
> 
> If the driver thinks the trip isn't worth their time, because they think the trip is too short, too long or they just don't want to go to the destination, the drivers won't pick up the passengers, the passengers said.
> "I just wanted to get home," Uber customer Landon Geurkink said. "We had just been traveling for a couple hours in the air. It was cold out."
> 
> Geurkink said he had to go through five separate Uber drivers before one finally picked him up at Ronald Reagan Washington National Airport. He said the drivers thought his relatively short trip to downtown D.C. wasn't worth the trip after calling him to find out his destination.
> "He's, like, I just wanted to know where you are headed? I just said, 'Oh, downtown D.C.,'" Geurkirk said. "Another minute later, he canceled."
> 
> Other drivers may have manipulated the Uber app or used a separate app to figure out the final destination and then decided they didn't want the trip. Some Uber drivers said they knew all about this technique, and some admitted they have ended trip requests based on destination.
> "I know that I have canceled drives before that I thought were too long," one driver said.
> 
> Uber released a statement about the practice.
> "Ridesharing apps are changing a transportation status quo that has been unequal for generations, making it easier and more affordable for people to get around, no matter where they live and where they're going."
> 
> Per Uber's deactivation policy, each city has a maximum cancellation rate, based on the average cancellation rate in that area, after which point a driver may be barred from using the app.
> Uber riders can rate their driver and provide anonymous feedback about their trip. Uber said they do take feedback seriously.
> 
> The Metropolitan Washington Airports Authority said they are looking into the practice of the Uber drivers avoiding some trips.


Glad I'm a free ride service....


----------



## darkshy77

uberdriverfornow said:


> This is what my standard weekly earnings looks like.
> 
> I look forward to seeing yours.


18 buck a hr with out the promo..... How many miles.... App on the whole time? In Houston that a great week...


----------



## mikechch

uberdriverfornow said:


> Sure, if I only drove during busy events I can make a small amount of money like that during surge times but my goal is to make a decent living doing Uber, making atleast $1000 a week, working 40 hours. There are weeks I work 37 hours and make $1300 dollars. The important thing is making a decent living, not working during a few surge hours making only $200 for the week. That's being inefficient. But if you're happy making only $200 a week, more power to you. I'm not.


I'm a carpenter by trade so i make that, after expenses, plus benefits in my work week. I then use Uber when I feel it's worth my time for a bit extra, I personally don't drink much and wouldn't be out partying otherwise so why not? It's how Uber should be used. a 20% cut is heavy by full time standards but it's no problem for a part time gig.


----------



## mikechch

Stop viewing cherry pickers as a problem, they're the normal ones. If you don't and you drive base rate you should consider yourself an ant,desperately searching for crumbs. it will make you a sufficient amount if you do it long enough


----------



## mwalmins

uberdriverfornow said:


> This is what my standard weekly earnings looks like.
> 
> I look forward to seeing yours.


Nice to see a realistic statement. No surge/ boost, got the promotions and drove many miles judging by the tolls. good for you


----------



## Mark Johnson

uberdriverfornow said:


> Of course you're not going to get an apology from me. My original post was "do you really expect us to believe that email was legit" because you didn't post anything detailed. Just a random screenshot in ridiculous format with none of the identifying information you posted in this post.


So now you see why your previous statement I quoted below sounded ridiculous earlier? All I did was post the important part of the email that I wanted others to focus on. The format is the SAME. Look at it yourself.

It's the same font, same wording, same layout (from who, to whom, e.t.c). In you whining, I was even able to post more of the original email to further emphasize that Uber is OKAY WITH DRIVERS CANCELING RIDES BASED ON A PAX DESTINATION.

The key is to not over do it...

Get it yet?



uberdriverfornow said:


> *Those two points at the bottom go against everything we've seen and heard from Uber.* *There is NO identifying information in that email. The format looks ridiculous. And you expect us to believe it's legit ?*


----------



## ajb62787

I'm still arguing with Uber on the Airport Fee being added to my Gross Earnings when I never see that fee as money earned. I only see Mileage and Minutes, then the typical Uber Fee. $4 Surcharge each trip have added up substantially, which I had incurred just over $1500 in just Airport Fees in 2016 that I never see.


----------



## mwalmins

ajb62787 said:


> I'm still arguing with Uber on the Airport Fee being added to my Gross Earnings when I never see that fee as money earned. I only see Mileage and Minutes, then the typical Uber Fee. $4 Surcharge each trip have added up substantially, which I had incurred just over $1500 in just Airport Fees in 2016 that I never see.


Is that true? Or is just you?


----------



## ajb62787

It's for everyone. Just take a look at your monthly statement for taxes on Uber's website.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

ajb62787 said:


> Just sign in on the Uber Driver using the website, Click on the Tax Information tab then click on the mini drop down tab for 2016 Monthly Statements in the bottom left corner


When you do your taxes you will minus out anything that Uber collected but didnt go to you. You can simply add up all your weekly statements and that will be your gross income for tax purposes.

That may be your Gross Fares but it's not your Gross Income.

You are going to want to edit our your name. You don't want to post that info on here.


----------



## TruthTalk

I have been a passenger of uber many times we have to put in the Final destination as part of booking the trip ?' 
So why is this even an issue?? I'm in Dallas


----------



## mwalmins

TruthTalk said:


> I have been a passenger of uber many times we have to put in the Final destination as part of booking the trip ?'
> So why is this even an issue?? I'm in Dallas


Drivers in Chicago don't see final destination until passenger is in the car and we slide "Start Trip". Passengers think we know before we get there.


----------



## Nice_Guy

TruthTalk said:


> I have been a passenger of uber many times we have to put in the Final destination as part of booking the trip ?'
> So why is this even an issue?? I'm in Dallas


Drivers are not able to see your final destination until they start the trip, that's why some drivers ask. Also the driver can't cancel once they hit the start button. Am a Dallas TX driver.


----------



## Nice_Guy

ThatUberChick said:


> Yeah, I don't know, I always found this ridiculous.


Its called working smart.Every now and then I ask a rider their final destination, and if its a region I know for sure I won't get a ride back to my usual that trip is a gonna. Not worth my time and effort.


----------



## Polomarko

Yes, Uber you are the one who created this situation. That is the tipe of service you created.
We need: Safe service, reliable service and affordable service.
Uber, drivers have no influence at all, Uber sacrifice, safety and reliability on behalf of affordability so Uber is responsible
and must be accountable.
So, quality of service will be further downgrated, until is going to be so low without backup.


----------



## Nice_Guy

Polomarko said:


> Yes, Uber you are the one who created this situation. That is the tipe of service you created.
> We need: Safe service, reliable service and affordable service.
> Uber, drivers have no influence at all, Uber sacrifice, safety and reliability on behalf of affordability so Uber is responsible
> and must be accountable.
> So, quality of service will be further downgrated, until is going to be so low without backup.


I can't agree more! You hit the nail on the head. Damn right! Lol


----------



## Craven Morehear

Nice_Guy said:


> I can't agree more! You hit the nail on the head. Damn right! Lol


Guber day of reckoning is slowly approaching.


----------



## grams777

Increase the minimum fare and establish out of area drop off surcharges, for example. The problem with all of this stems from the forced rate structure which doesn't compensate each trip properly.


----------



## Grahamcracker

I refuse to drive more than 10 minutes away for a pickup.


----------



## Giovanni206

Mark Johnson said:


> So let me get this straight...
> 
> You are accusing me of taking my sweet time to write a fictitious email that I received from Uber support in order to convince other drivers Uber is okay with drivers canceling trips based on how far the destination this?
> 
> Interesting....
> 
> Next time a pax requests a ride and you find out it's a 300 mile one way trip to a remote area, tell yourself you HAVE to take it because Uber is your boss and it's in the contract.


Uber on


----------



## Don't Turn Around

UberChicago80 said:


> I like PAX to be happy. I know some have undesireable trips, but that is what I signed up for


Ugh. Why does Uber customer service masquerade as Uber drivers on here?


----------



## AintWorthIt

uberdriverfornow said:


> Because of the amount of trips I do each week it's easy to make ATLEAST $20 an hour after gas doing Uber. It doesn't matter how much money I'm making per trip since I'm doing so many trips per week INCLUDING bonuses. I have no other expenses other than gas and oil changes that I do myself since my car is practically maintenance free.


Yeah because gas and oil changes are the only expenses you have with a vehicle. I'm never going to hate on someone who is out there working hard, this is not an easy job nor is it for everyone, but please don't come on here spouting off how great the money is when you include bonuses or referrals in your pay and thousands of us on here have watched rates cut time and time again.
In all honesty for that amount of trips you should be grossing close to 2k. But hey if 1985 cab rates using your own gas and car works for you, knock yourself out, who am I to judge.


----------



## Mattio41

I see this practice coming to an end... A lot of the PAX i have been picking up lately have been complaining, and many even saying they are reporting drivers to Uber. I get that drivers are doing what they have to do to earn a fair wage, and Uber can blame themselves for dropping the fares so cheap in order to draw customers. But now, here it is, both companies are losing hundreds of millions of dollars because they have to bay driving bonuses to get people to go drive. Customers are becoming very hip to the Surge game and are starting to look for alternatives to avoid it.

Problem is, once you let the genie out of the bottle, hard to put it back in...


----------



## Bulls23

uberdriverfornow said:


> Of course you're not going to get an apology from me. My original post was "do you really expect us to believe that email was legit" because you didn't post anything detailed. Just a random screenshot in ridiculous format with none of the identifying information you posted in this post.


What  Accepting that you were wrong doesn't make you weak person. Learn from it.

Well done @MarkJohnson!


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Mark Johnson said:


> *http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/l...-Finding-Out-Final-Destination-408432315.html*
> 
> ----------------------------------
> 
> Uber passengers at Washington-area airports said some ride-share drivers are refusing to pick them up, because they don't want to take the travelers where they want to go.
> An Uber driver is never supposed to know the destination until the trip has started. But some drivers are said to be calling passengers in advance and finding out where the passengers want to go, which is against Uber policy.
> 
> If the driver thinks the trip isn't worth their time, because they think the trip is too short, too long or they just don't want to go to the destination, the drivers won't pick up the passengers, the passengers said.
> "I just wanted to get home," Uber customer Landon Geurkink said. "We had just been traveling for a couple hours in the air. It was cold out."
> 
> Geurkink said he had to go through five separate Uber drivers before one finally picked him up at Ronald Reagan Washington National Airport. He said the drivers thought his relatively short trip to downtown D.C. wasn't worth the trip after calling him to find out his destination.
> "He's, like, I just wanted to know where you are headed? I just said, 'Oh, downtown D.C.,'" Geurkirk said. "Another minute later, he canceled."
> 
> Other drivers may have manipulated the Uber app or used a separate app to figure out the final destination and then decided they didn't want the trip. Some Uber drivers said they knew all about this technique, and some admitted they have ended trip requests based on destination.
> "I know that I have canceled drives before that I thought were too long," one driver said.
> 
> Uber released a statement about the practice.
> "Ridesharing apps are changing a transportation status quo that has been unequal for generations, making it easier and more affordable for people to get around, no matter where they live and where they're going."
> 
> Per Uber's deactivation policy, each city has a maximum cancellation rate, based on the average cancellation rate in that area, after which point a driver may be barred from using the app.
> Uber riders can rate their driver and provide anonymous feedback about their trip. Uber said they do take feedback seriously.
> 
> The Metropolitan Washington Airports Authority said they are looking into the practice of the Uber drivers avoiding some trips.


Considering the how low the rates are in general, this shouldn't come as a shock.


----------



## Mido toyota

uberdriverfornow said:


> This is what my standard weekly earnings looks like.
> 
> I look forward to seeing yours.


With out 270 promotions you did 734 before expenses go get a life


----------



## eyewall

This is what happens when you reduce fares to complete crap.


----------



## ginseng41

Why does every thread devolve into this? There's an entire subforum devoted to pay and another to complaints. Why can't the News thread remain about News?


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Mido toyota said:


> With out 270 promotions you did 734 before expenses go get a life


For this particular week. A lot of weeks I'm bringing in closer to $1300.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Bulls23 said:


> What a  Accepting that you were wrong doesn't make you weak person. Learn from it.
> 
> Well done @MarkJohnson!


I wasn't wrong about anything.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

AintWorthIt said:


> Yeah because gas and oil changes are the only expenses you have with a vehicle. I'm never going to hate on someone who is out there working hard, this is not an easy job nor is it for everyone, but please don't come on here spouting off how great the money is when you include bonuses or referrals in your pay and thousands of us on here have watched rates cut time and time again.
> In all honesty for that amount of trips you should be grossing close to 2k. But hey if 1985 cab rates using your own gas and car works for you, knock yourself out, who am I to judge.


I have not, nor will I ever, refer someone to drive. It's like referring someone to take your job. Especially when you have guys like the "referring king" that made $65,000 in 2015 without driving a single mile, while we're out there busting ass doing the job the right way.

Here's a complete list of expenses since I bought the car a year and two months ago.

$400 for tires, $150 lifetime alignment from Wheelworks. $50 for Gold lifetime brake pads from Autozone. $30 for front and rear sway bar bushings. $15 for air filter. $15 for cabin filter. 5 x $35 mobile 1 fully synthetic oil.

all services performed by myself cept the alignment and tires


----------



## AusChameleon

I have seen someone post an identical reply from Uber when someone complained about him canceling a trip.
The first email was a tut tut, he wrote back and said that as an independent contractor he was within his rights to cancel a trip not profitable.
He got that email in reply, talking about acceptance rates, and saying that where a job is not profitable he could politely ask the rider to cancel upon rider pick up.
He's written back that he can't afford to drive 15 min to find out if the ride is profitable so where he hasong pings, he will continue to call first so as not to waste his or pax time.
No response posted yet.
So proof Uber have macro responses which is why they don't always make sense as we feel like we are not being properly listened to.


----------



## Craven Morehear

Don't Turn Around said:


> Ugh. Why does Uber customer service masquerade as Uber drivers on here?


Agreed! There is now little question Guber is continuing to infiltrate this forum. It's the neurotic Guber modus operandi


----------



## Mark Johnson

grams777 said:


> Increase the minimum fare and establish out of area drop off surcharges, for example. The problem with all of this stems from the forced rate structure which doesn't compensate each trip properly.


Couldn't have said it better myself...



uberdriverfornow said:


> I wasn't wrong about anything.


You were wrong about Uber not being in agreement with drivers canceling rides based on the pax destination. And you were also wrong to falsely accuse me of making up the conversation I posted from Uber support as I recall you saying, "*And you expect us to believe it's legit ?*"

But feel free to deny it all you want. That is the "mature" thing to do after all...


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL

uberdriverfornow said:


> Sure, if I only drove during busy events I can make a small amount of money like that during surge times but my goal is to make a decent living doing Uber, making atleast $1000 a week, working 40 hours. There are weeks I work 37 hours and make $1300 dollars. The important thing is making a decent living, not working during a few surge hours making only $200 for the week. That's being inefficient. But if you're happy making only $200 a week, more power to you. I'm not.


If he makes 20% of what you earn in 10% of the time you spend, how is that inefficient?


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL

TruthTalk said:


> I have been a passenger of uber many times we have to put in the Final destination as part of booking the trip ?'
> So why is this even an issue?? I'm in Dallas


I'm in SC. We don't see destination until we accept the ping. So it could be a 6 minute or 6 hour drive, and we have no way of knowing beforehand.


----------



## iUBERdc

uberdriverfornow said:


> You gonna be ok or did you need me to send over some tissues?
> 
> I'm waiting for you to post where in that "proof" post that you originally posted that you explained in detail that that was an email TO YOU from Uber and not just a screenshot you downloaded off the internet.
> 
> As I stated before I don't need to cherry pick which trips I accept. When I'm online I simply make money picking up people. I'm not the one who stated I was going to prove something. You did. I don't need to prove anything. As I stated before, I don't do this but I can understand if people do since Uber should allow each driver a way to determine the distance they want to go if we really are independent contractors.
> 
> Also, if you had such an amazing "other" job you wouldn't need to do Uber on the side.


https://help.uber.com/h/326da168-ffb2-4947-8c23-cbcb0895274e

That's from the official UBER website. States you can cancel a trip that you're uncomfortable doing because the distance is too far. You're welcome.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

iUBERdc said:


> https://help.uber.com/h/326da168-ffb2-4947-8c23-cbcb0895274e
> 
> That's from the official UBER website. States you can cancel a trip that your uncomfortable doing because the distance is too far. You're welcome


Spot on!!! I vote best comment on this thread!!


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Mark Johnson said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself...
> 
> You were wrong about Uber not being in agreement with drivers canceling rides based on the pax destination. And you were also wrong to falsely accuse me of making up the conversation I posted from Uber support as I recall you saying, "*And you expect us to believe it's legit ?*"
> 
> But feel free to deny it all you want. That is the "mature" thing to do after all...


You're upset because you know I'm right. As I've made crystal clear already, the problem was that you didn't post any real proof originally. It wasn't til I made a stink that you posted something that people could take for actually being proof. You can keep crying all you want.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

yeahTHATuberGVL said:


> If he makes 20% of what you earn in 10% of the time you spend, how is that inefficient?


Because he/she only made a fifth of my weekly earnings, and not working enough trips to get the weekly bonus.


----------



## Mark Johnson

uberdriverfornow said:


> You're upset because you know I'm right. As I've made crystal clear already, the problem was that you didn't post any real proof originally. It wasn't til I made a stink that you posted something that people could take for actually being proof. You can keep crying all you want.


It's folks like you that give us drivers a bad name. Make everyone think that the average driver is an Uber shill with no aspirations to better themselves in life other than driving 40-60 hours a week for minimum wage and come out thinking they are on top in life and ruling the world -- very low IQ individuals.

Taxis have it better than us. But hey, who am I to judge right? Keep making your gross *$1000* per week AFTER *$270* in temporary promotions and as always...

Uber On!


----------



## phillipzx3

tohunt4me said:


> Time for Uber to pay fairly !


Considering the little to zero out of pocket cost to drive for Uber, you're paid plenty fair. The problem is Uber drivers were silly enough to think flooding the streets with thousands of other "partners" was a smart thing to do because it showed those $$ greedy cabs how things should be done.

Uber drivers made their bed. ;-)


----------



## FUberX

ThatUberChick said:


> Yeah, I don't know, I always found this ridiculous.


Do you do pickups at LAX? Could you imagine waiting 30-45 minutes for a ping, then driving through 15 minutes of traffic to terminal 3, Then trying maneuver through another 15 minutes of traffic to leave the airport, all for a destination on century Blvd.

I totally get it, I just don't do airport pickups, problem solved....


----------



## Trump Economics

Cancel, cancel, cancel! Show these passengers what less than minimum wage gets you!!!


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Mark Johnson said:


> It's folks like you that give us drivers a bad name. Make everyone think that the average driver is an Uber shill with no aspirations to better themselves in life other than driving 40-60 hours a week for minimum wage and come out thinking they are on top in life and ruling the world -- very low IQ individuals.


Lol ? Are you delusional ?



Mark Johnson said:


> Taxis have it better than us. But hey, who am I to judge right? Keep making your gross *$1000* per week AFTER *$270* in temporary promotions and as always...


I am. And I will.


----------



## Mark Johnson

Looks like it's also a problem in Fort Lauderdale-Hollywood International Airport as well...

*http://www.local10.com/news/uber-dr...es-at-fort-lauderdale-airport-passengers-say-*


----------



## Demon

Mark Johnson said:


> Looks like it's also a problem in Fort Lauderdale-Hollywood International Airport as well...
> 
> *http://www.local10.com/news/uber-dr...es-at-fort-lauderdale-airport-passengers-say-*


It's a problem everywhere.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Mark Johnson said:


> Looks like it's also a problem in Fort Lauderdale-Hollywood International Airport as well...
> 
> *http://www.local10.com/news/uber-dr...es-at-fort-lauderdale-airport-passengers-say-*


Uber's response to Local 10 News in that link you provided proves what you posted is not in line with what Uber really expects. As I've said before, people should not be calling customers but I can understand why some drivers do.


----------



## Cole Hann

uberdriverfornow said:


> This is what my standard weekly earnings looks like.
> 
> I look forward to seeing yours.


Dude, after numerous car expenses (.54 per mile) and taxes, you sir are poverty level.
Gov supplementing ur food, rent & healthcare?
If not, u qualify. Sign up today!


----------



## Oscar Levant

CvilleUber said:


> That's the problem with independent contractors - they can choose what work they want. The only repercussion would be removing from the platform. We need to contact pax to determine actual location way too often. The airports shouldn't give a crap - They should just point people to the taxi drivers (who also cherry pick).


I drove a taxi for 10 years, both in L.A & San Diego Airports, and we were not allowed to turn any customer away that approached our taxi. But, some do, of course. Thing is, if it was a short ride, we got a slip that allowed us to go to the front of the line on return to the airport, as I recall. That being said, raising a rate comparable to what Taxis charge would go a long ways to prevent cherry picking. Anther thing, as an Uber driver, I find that I wait a shorter time for a ride than the guys in the taxi lines.


----------



## BKK_SFO_Driver

JMHO,

When someone is receiving a service for as low as they do with UBER/Lyft, they should question their use of the service and if it aligns with their stated beliefs. I've met passengers on Lyft that absolutely agree that UBER's practices are predatory and exclusively use Lyft because their values are more aligned with the message Lyft conveys. They know it costs marginally more and are willing to pay that extra bit. Conversely I've met UBER passengers that are obviously SJW's and For equality in name only. They are happy to reap the benefits of a cheap ride without any responsibility. My favorite was the passenger I had from Texas who was going on about how she was "old school & traditional" when talking about how people in SF go dutch when they are on dates and going through courtship, but she certainly did not go "old school & traditional" when the ride ended and didn't leave a tip. 

At it's most basic level we agreed to be independent contractors on the reasonable assumption that all contracts/rides would be profitable enough to run an independent business. When we don't know the destination and the deck is stacked against us for cancellations, acceptance, and ratings it is grossly unbalanced. I don't even mind the fact that driver-less cars will probably replace us, but that doesn't mean I'm willing to get ripped off while I do the dirty work of data mining for the company. It's the don't piss on me and tell me it's raining philosophy.

We can talk about strategy and all the like all we want but at the end of the day the company model also relies on efficiency which if everyone working had the best strategy and only implemented it with extreme prejudice these companies would not have the efficiency at the level customers have come to and should expect. The simplest solution is to raise the rates, or let drivers set their own rates per mi./km & minute. and compete against each other. Having a greater degree of negotiating and independence in this contract is sorely needed.


----------



## BKK_SFO_Driver

Oscar Levant said:


> I drove a taxi for 10 years, both in L.A & San Diego Airports, and we were not allowed to turn any customer away that approached our taxi. But, some do, of course. Thing is, if it was a short ride, we got a slip that allowed us to go to the front of the line on return to the airport, as I recall. That being said, raising a rate comparable to what Taxis charge would go a long ways to prevent cherry picking. Anther thing, as an Uber driver, I find that I wait a shorter time for a ride than the guys in the taxi lines.


Go to the SFO staging lot and you'll be waiting hours with all the guys camping out there. They had a car cleaning competition one day and flooded the lot with soapy water with all the cock and bull chest puffing.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

uberdriverfornow said:


> Do you seriously expect anyone to believe that email is legit ?


I have another that is similar, should I bother?


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

uberdriverfornow said:


> Uber's response to Local 10 News in that link you provided proves what you posted is not in line with what Uber really expects. As I've said before, people should not be calling customers but I can understand why some drivers do.


Uber talks too much.

A contractor has no obligation to take a job he does not desire to complete, much more the fact they hid away info of the potential jobs having (on record [changes in the app]) been given the ability to see them prior to accepting them, their negligence is not the contractor's problem, it's theirs as the brokers.

To manipulate a contractor into taking a job by hiding information and threatening to end relations (again on record by emails and communications), you now entered the employee zone for which unemployment is served.

If we are contractors we get contractor treatment, I don't see them giving me a car, gas, repairs, maintenance and benefits, do you?


----------



## Demon

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Uber talks too much.
> 
> A contractor has no obligation to take a job he does not desire to complete, much more the fact they hid away info of the potential jobs having (on record [changes in the app]) been given the ability to see them prior to accepting them, their negligence is not the contractor's problem, it's theirs as the brokers.
> 
> To manipulate a contractor into taking a job by hiding information and threatening to end relations (again on record by emails and communications), you now entered the employee zone for which unemployment is served.
> 
> If we are contractors we get contractor treatment, I don't see them giving me a car, gas, repairs, maintenance and benefits, do you?


You are in no way a contractor.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Uber talks too much.
> 
> A contractor has no obligation to take a job he does not desire to complete, much more the fact they hid away info of the potential jobs having (on record [changes in the app]) been given the ability to see them prior to accepting them, their negligence is not the contractor's problem, it's theirs as the brokers.
> 
> To manipulate a contractor into taking a job by hiding information and threatening to end relations (again on record by emails and communications), you now entered the employee zone for which unemployment is served.
> 
> If we are contractors we get contractor treatment, I don't see them giving me a car, gas, repairs, maintenance and benefits, do you?


They should have a slider in our account that they allow drivers to dictate how far we go for a pickup and how far we go for a destination.

It's for reasons such as this that labor commisioners constantly find Uber liable for driver unemployment benefits.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> I have another that is similar, should I bother?


Not really. Uber has made it clear what the non-Uber speaking CSR's constantly tell drivers in emails is rarely true.

That next link you quoted for example.


----------



## Mark Johnson

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Uber talks too much.
> 
> A contractor has no obligation to take a job he does not desire to complete, much more the fact they hid away info of the potential jobs having (on record [changes in the app]) been given the ability to see them prior to accepting them, their negligence is not the contractor's problem, it's theirs as the brokers.
> 
> To manipulate a contractor into taking a job by hiding information and threatening to end relations (again on record by emails and communications), you now entered the employee zone for which unemployment is served.
> 
> If we are contractors we get contractor treatment, I don't see them giving me a car, gas, repairs, maintenance and benefits, do you?


Well said my friend...

I pretty stated the same thing in another thread. Uber only calls us contractors to as a means to bypass several taxi regulations and thus fees they would be obligated to pay. But they treat us as anything but.

The ONLY thing we still have in our corner is the ability to choose when we wish to work or not. For example, I haven't done Uber in over 2 months. Been putting more efforts into my other "hustle" and work as the pay out is much more. And with threads such as *this one* claiming that Uber is trying to permit pax to pay us in CASH  I don't see myself being an Uber driver much longer.

How can you say drivers aren't allowed to carry a gun (which Uber has no jurisdiction over) and yet make us a target by allowing us to accept cash payments?

Well, that's Uber for you...


----------



## BentleyK9

Omg.. too much whining here..
Sounds like bunch of "Taxi" drivers.
Final point is it IS AGAINST Uber policy to contact and ask... "where are you going".. simple rule. Follow it, take the ping and fare, ir quit... my 2 cents.
Never asked a pax and not going to.
Only pre pickup contact I will do is find correct pickip location.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Demon said:


> You are in no way a contractor.


Make up your minds, boys.

Are we contractors or employees?

If you try to manipulate the line between both, you might as well call us slaves.


----------



## Demon

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Make up your minds, boys.
> 
> Are we contractors or employees?
> 
> If you try to manipulate the line between both, you might as well call us slaves.


Contractors set their own prices.


----------



## Cole Hann

Demon said:


> Contractors set their own prices.


You can Set Your OWN pricing, however u need a TNC that agrees. 
Or develop your own App @ your own pricing

Contracting is NOT akin to a Cowboy on the 'Lone Prairies doing whatever he wants.

Contractors in EVERY Industry Throughout the World are required to follow the Company they represent, rules, period

Dont agree? There's the Door. Thousands ready to replace you


----------



## Demon

Cole Hann said:


> You can Set Your OWN pricing, however u need a TNC that agrees.
> Or develop your own App @ your own pricing
> 
> Contracting is NOT akin to a Cowboy on the 'Lone Prairies doing whatever he wants.
> 
> Contractors in EVERY Industry Throughout the World are required to follow the Company they represent, rules, period
> 
> Dont agree? There's the Door. Thousands ready to replace you


By definition a contractor can set prices. If you can't set prices, you're not a contractor.


----------



## hewlett2packard

tohunt4me said:


> Time for Uber to pay fairly !


OR, it's time for drivers to shift gears, Power Up, get serious and take a REAL job with REAL earning power and benefits.
Jobs are plenty, but u got to be willing to W.O.R.K.

many feel uber drivers are lazy and get what they deserve, Low Wage for Low Skill.
Uber ain't mom & dad, they owe u Nutin!


----------



## d0n

uberdriverfornow said:


> Do you seriously expect anyone to believe that email is legit ?


Why do you trash mark's post, son?

Do you think posting your once a week statement or your best statement make up for the bullshit pay they give us?

Post an entire month showing they are all uber X rides, let's see you make 1k outside the higher rated states, with dates in the year 2016.

You know... in these forums, only 2 people have taught me anything, one was mark and the other one was crazy.

His email is not fake, why? because I have it too DIRECTLY from uber support.


----------



## jonnyplastic

*If you're not cancelling a good amount of rides you are doing something wrong. No independent contractor accepts all work.*


----------



## gizmotheboss

If the ride sharing company would pay a ****ing decent wage maybe you wouldn’t have that problem.


----------



## gizmotheboss

hewlett2packard said:


> OR, it's time for drivers to shift gears, Power Up, get serious and take a REAL job with REAL earning power and benefits.
> Jobs are plenty, but u got to be willing to W.O.R.K.
> 
> many feel uber drivers are lazy and get what they deserve, Low Wage for Low Skill.
> Uber ain't mom & dad, they owe u Nutin!


 Have you ever thought that maybe people like doing what they are doing and not getting paid fairly. Maybe no one else will hire them. Many pe0ple have many different reasons doing this job. You giving the notion the other people think drivers are lazy makes me believe that you are thinking the same thing. Many Americans are hard workers but can't get a real job for many reasons. My father once told me that " I never ask a person what kind of work they do for a living it may make the other person feel I am Pre-judging them"


----------



## gizmotheboss

Grahamcracker said:


> I refuse to drive more than 10 minutes away for a pickup.


Myself it is 6 minutes Unless there's a surge greater than 2X



Mark Johnson said:


> It's folks like you that give us drivers a bad name. Make everyone think that the average driver is an Uber shill with no aspirations to better themselves in life other than driving 40-60 hours a week for minimum wage and come out thinking they are on top in life and ruling the world -- very low IQ individuals.
> 
> Taxis have it better than us. But hey, who am I to judge right? Keep making your gross *$1000* per week AFTER *$270* in temporary promotions and as always...
> 
> Uber On!


People are so gullible


----------



## Oscar Levant

Mark Johnson said:


> *http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/l...-Finding-Out-Final-Destination-408432315.html*
> 
> ----------------------------------
> 
> Uber passengers at Washington-area airports said some ride-share drivers are refusing to pick them up, because they don't want to take the travelers where they want to go.
> An Uber driver is never supposed to know the destination until the trip has started. But some drivers are said to be calling passengers in advance and finding out where the passengers want to go, which is against Uber policy.
> 
> If the driver thinks the trip isn't worth their time, because they think the trip is too short, too long or they just don't want to go to the destination, the drivers won't pick up the passengers, the passengers said.
> "I just wanted to get home," Uber customer Landon Geurkink said. "We had just been traveling for a couple hours in the air. It was cold out."
> 
> Geurkink said he had to go through five separate Uber drivers before one finally picked him up at Ronald Reagan Washington National Airport. He said the drivers thought his relatively short trip to downtown D.C. wasn't worth the trip after calling him to find out his destination.
> "He's, like, I just wanted to know where you are headed? I just said, 'Oh, downtown D.C.,'" Geurkirk said. "Another minute later, he canceled."
> 
> Other drivers may have manipulated the Uber app or used a separate app to figure out the final destination and then decided they didn't want the trip. Some Uber drivers said they knew all about this technique, and some admitted they have ended trip requests based on destination.
> "I know that I have canceled drives before that I thought were too long," one driver said.
> 
> Uber released a statement about the practice.
> "Ridesharing apps are changing a transportation status quo that has been unequal for generations, making it easier and more affordable for people to get around, no matter where they live and where they're going."
> 
> Per Uber's deactivation policy, each city has a maximum cancellation rate, based on the average cancellation rate in that area, after which point a driver may be barred from using the app.
> Uber riders can rate their driver and provide anonymous feedback about their trip. Uber said they do take feedback seriously.
> 
> The Metropolitan Washington Airports Authority said they are looking into the practice of the Uber drivers avoiding some trips.


I never do this, because I don't believe in it, it's plain wrong.

That being said, the solution is simple. PAY US !!!!!!

If I pick up from the airport, and go downtown, which takes, in traffic, about 20 minutes, all I get is $4.60. That's it.

What bothers me is that the rider is charged a service fee, a booking fee, and an airport fee, which tags another $10 to the trip,
and so the rider is charged about $15, and I don't even get a third, and they think we're getting 75%, when we are not.

Pay us, damnit.



Mark Johnson said:


> Please show me where in our contracts it states we are "required" to take trips that would be undesirable. Because last I checked, even Uber knows not every trip is optimal or profitable.
> 
> Here is proof...


WTF?



gizmotheboss said:


> Have you ever thought that maybe people like doing what they are doing and not getting paid fairly. Maybe no one else will hire them. Many pe0ple have many different reasons doing this job. You giving the notion the other people think drivers are lazy makes me believe that you are thinking the same thing. Many Americans are hard workers but can't get a real job for many reasons. My father once told me that " I never ask a person what kind of work they do for a living it may make the other person feel I am Pre-judging them"


Yeah, if you are 66 years of age, and suffer from chronic fatigue, there aren't many jobs you can do.

I play the piano, but the days of piano lounges are long gone. I can tend bar, used to, anyway, but I can't stand up for more than one hour without severe back pain. My more current resume shows 15 years as a wedding photographer, 3.5 years as an Uber driver.

Not much out there for a guy like me.

But, I'm thinking of becoming a process server. They make more money, training is minimal, and the job doesn't require a sunny disposition, which I do not have much of 

I'm also seriously thinking about enrolling in law school ( in CA they have cheapie schools, they won't get you a job, but I've been self-employed most of my life, anyway, so just get me
the license ).



BentleyK9 said:


> Omg.. too much whining here..
> Sounds like bunch of "Taxi" drivers.
> Final point is it IS AGAINST Uber policy to contact and ask... "where are you going".. simple rule. Follow it, take the ping and fare, ir quit... my 2 cents.
> Never asked a pax and not going to.
> Only pre pickup contact I will do is find correct pickip location.


Hey, whining about whiners is still whining.


----------



## WaveRunner1

"I just wanted to get home,” Uber customer Landon Geurkink said. “We had just been traveling for a couple hours in the air. It was cold out."

I bet this whiney cheap ass was a Pool passenger thinking he was in a position to make demands for less than $5.


----------



## gizmotheboss

WaveRunner1 said:


> "I just wanted to get home," Uber customer Landon Geurkink said. "We had just been traveling for a couple hours in the air. It was cold out."
> 
> I bet this whiney cheap ass was a Pool passenger thinking he was in a position to make demands for less than $5.


Cheap bastard you get what you pay for next time take a taxi cab.


----------



## gizmotheboss

Hurrah for the drivers, these ****ing ride sharing companies will try to take advantage of you in anyway they can . They are robbing the poor to give to the rich.


----------



## Mark Johnson

Oscar Levant said:


> WTF?


Photobucket (a popular photo-hosting site many use to share pictures on forums for free) recently changed their policy that requiring users pay an annual subscription in order to share photos -- which they received major backlash for.

I have re-uploaded the photos of the email I received from Uber Support confirming that they know and permit drivers to not only cancel trips to destinations they aren't comfortable with but also approved requesting the rider to make the cancellation so it doesn't affect our cancel rate.

But I believe riders can now chose to say "the driver made me cancel" as a reason for cancellation so not sure how that affects us.


----------



## Mido toyota

Cole Hann said:


> if passenger gets a call with the destination question tell the driver an expensive location. Driver will be salivating and burn rubber to get to you.
> with passenger in car Driver Starts Trip and sees an address down the road. Then pax updates driver:_ "sorry Mr Meathead Driver, just got an emergency call, change of plans, I'm going 2 miles down the road, take me now or I scream for Airport Law Enforcement and You wake up tomorrow in a Cell on Guantanamo Bey Cuba"_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


What does airport law has to do with a passanger in my owned car, once I end or cancel the trip and you still in my car, you are on a private property, we aren't taxis, we can't be regulated. Uber isn't our employer, we are our own bosses, piss off cheapos


----------



## Oscar Levant

Mido toyota said:


> What does airport law has to do with a passanger in my owned car, once I end or cancel the trip and you still in my car, you are on a private property


 Uh....not so sure about that. AFAIK, I believe Uber's insurance will cover any rider in a driver's car, app on of off, therefore, it's logical to assume private property statutes are a moot point as long as that is the case. Moreover, in most states, there is a licensing agency ( often called "Public Utilities Commission", or something similar ) , so, rideshares are regulated at the state level (perhaps in some cities they might play a larger regulatory role, I don't know ), though not as much as cities regulates taxis.



Cole Hann said:


> You can Set Your OWN pricing, however u need a TNC that agrees.
> Or develop your own App @ your own pricing
> 
> Contracting is NOT akin to a Cowboy on the 'Lone Prairies doing whatever he wants.
> 
> Contractors in EVERY Industry Throughout the World are required to follow the Company they represent, rules, period
> 
> Dont agree? There's the Door. Thousands ready to replace you


Yeah, but it's a judgement call, if too many company rules, then they may or may not rule you are an employee, it's not a black and white issue. I think a lot has to do with the politics of the judge ( i.e., a dem judge might rule you as an employee a lot quicker than a republican judge -- and if it's arbritation, and UBer selected the arbiters, you can bet they are not liberals. They say their politics don't affect their rulings, but it does ).


----------



## Mido toyota

Oscar Levant said:


> Uh....not so sure about that. AFAIK, I believe Uber's insurance will cover any rider in a driver's car, app on of off, therefore, it's logical to assume private property statutes are a moot point as long as that is the case. Moreover, in most states, there is a licensing agency ( often called "Public Utilities Commission", or something similar ) , so, rideshares are regulated at the state level (perhaps in some cities they might play a larger regulatory role, I don't know ), though not as much as cities regulates taxis.
> 
> Yeah, but it's a judgement call, if too many company rules, then they may or may not rule you are an employee, it's not a black and white issue. I think a lot has to do with the politics of the judge ( i.e., a dem judge might rule you as an employee a lot quicker than a republican judge -- and if it's arbritation, and UBer selected the arbiters, you can bet they are not liberals. They say their politics don't affect their rulings, but it does ).


Hello, uber isn't regulated at any level, and the biggest proof is that we all "Uber x rates" operate at loss, taxes wise, once you end a trip, for any whatsoever reason, your car is diffenetly, an effen private property


----------



## Anjan Malapaka

uberdriverfornow said:


> I accept everything that comes my way and make atleast $1000 a week working 40 hours so I don't need to bother being lazy and wasting time waiting for trips instead of busting ass like I do making a decent living.
> 
> You're welcome to cherry pick your way to more income.


Man i drove for 1 month and hardly made more than 50 dollars, one night at 1 am i drove a passenger for a 40 mile 1 way ride returned to orlando at 2.30 am was paid $25. God bless you for making $1000 a week you must have something special i dont.

Another occassion i took 5 people to casselberry from Sandlake rd and got paid $19 no tips nothing. I had other such trips where it was just a loss driving waste of time gas vehicle wear.
Not enough net income i now deliver food for pizza place and easily make $50 in 4 hours driving free food and cash tips.

A driver needs to now how far he is going and if it is worth before accepting.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Anjan Malapaka said:


> Man i drove for 1 month and hardly made more than 50 dollars, one night at 1 am i drove a passenger for a 40 mile 1 way ride returned to orlando at 2.30 am was paid $25. God bless you for making $1000 a week you must have something special i dont.
> 
> Another occassion i took 5 people to casselberry from Sandlake rd and got paid $19 no tips nothing. I had other such trips where it was just a loss driving waste of time gas vehicle wear.
> Not enough net income i now deliver food for pizza place and easily make $50 in 4 hours driving free food and cash tips.
> 
> A driver needs to now how far he is going and if it is worth before accepting.


depends a lot on the market i guess

i think most markets other than nyc and sf bay area arent going to be worth doing uber tbqh


----------



## NobodysFool

It would be nice if they had geofencing. Drivers could limit the distance they want to drive for a pickup and a destination. I would drive more and take more rides if they had this feature. Tired of sitting in the center of phantom surges and turning down rides over 10 minutes out and out of the surge area, until the surge goes away. I have tested this multiple times with the same results. I imagine the goal is to draw drivers to an intermediate area only to offer them rides further away, that they would have never seen from their original position, before driving toward the surge.


----------



## Adieu

UberChicago80 said:


> I like PAX to be happy. I know some have undesireable trips, but that is what I signed up for


Lololololololololololol


----------



## 2Cents

evad77 said:


> We should start getting paid a small amount on mileage from the time we accept the ping to the pax then regular rate once they're in the car.


They already have this. They're called taxis.
That $2.40 per mile includes "dead miles."



phillipzx3 said:


> Considering the little to zero out of pocket cost to drive for Uber, you're paid plenty fair. The problem is Uber drivers were silly enough to think flooding the streets with thousands of other "partners" was a smart thing to do because it showed those $$ greedy cabs how things should be done.
> 
> Uber drivers made their bed. ;-)


What is your definition of fair?


----------



## New Uber

BS. I did a long trip and when I dropped off the passenger I COULD NOT filter my way back home. It said home was too far away. I don't accept long trip pings PERIOD.


----------



## 2Cents

I just got an email that I as a commercial driver can no longer received requests outside of my residential city due to state legislation.

This sh*z keeps getting worse..


----------



## Anjan Malapaka

DrivingZiggy said:


> I agree. If you accept the ping, you should follow through.


 I got a ping at 1 am in Orlando Florida drove 35 miles returned empty at 2 am got paid $25 ,



uberdriverfornow said:


> I accept everything that comes my way and make atleast $1000 a week working 40 hours so I don't need to bother being lazy and wasting time waiting for trips instead of busting ass like I do making a decent living.
> 
> You're welcome to cherry pick your way to more income.


Can you please give us some advise on how to make $1000 i am willing to put in 60 hours and send you a $100 gift card. I am in Orlando if i can make #1000 i will buy a brand new sedan.



BentleyK9 said:


> Omg.. too much whining here..
> Sounds like bunch of "Taxi" drivers.
> Final point is it IS AGAINST Uber policy to contact and ask... "where are you going".. simple rule. Follow it, take the ping and fare, ir quit... my 2 cents.
> Never asked a pax and not going to.
> Only pre pickup contact I will do is find correct pickip location.


Got to be a donkey if you drive for uber why should a driver not ask where the drop off is. Uber is not an employer does not pay me any benefits i am just a contractor.


----------



## Red Leader

You get the service you pay for.


----------



## Demon

Anjan Malapaka said:


> I got a ping at 1 am in Orlando Florida drove 35 miles returned empty at 2 am got paid $25 ,
> 
> Can you please give us some advise on how to make $1000 i am willing to put in 60 hours and send you a $100 gift card. I am in Orlando if i can make #1000 i will buy a brand new sedan.
> 
> Got to be a donkey if you drive for uber why should a driver not ask where the drop off is. Uber is not an employer does not pay me any benefits i am just a contractor.


You are in no way shape or form a contractor. Uber wouldn't exist if drivers knew the destination in advance and in lots of cities there are laws about refusing rides based on destination.


----------



## Loralie

CvilleUber said:


> That's the problem with independent contractors - they can choose what work they want. The only repercussion would be removing from the platform. We need to contact pax to determine actual location way too often. The airports shouldn't give a crap - They should just point people to the taxi drivers (who also cherry pick).


Lol exactly thank you. They should show the information of the passenger on screen after we accept the request or during the request itself. We need to know where we are going ahead of time its actually a safety issue in my opinon. Im not going to a certain area of the city of the night being a female its scary not to know where you are going. Also i live in the city im not taking folks outside the city more than 45 minutes away unless im getting paid decently (not pennies) for that ride. They arent paying my car repairs or gas and other expenses either. Who cares if the drivers keep canceling then take a taxi if you dont like it. Its not anyones fault except uber themselves that they can elminate this problem if they just show where the **** people are going ahead of time. Drivers need to know that information too. Who cares we are independent contractors which means we can do what business we want. We arent ubers employees and they could give a damn about us and our safety.



Demon said:


> You are in no way shape or form a contractor. Uber wouldn't exist if drivers knew the destination in advance and in lots of cities there are laws about refusing rides based on destination.


Um yes we are look at the uber driver agreement. Since when do they our pay the gas and all of our car expenses and repairs? They cant tell us what business to accept that would mean they are our employer.


----------



## tohunt4me

Cole Hann said:


> if passenger gets a call with the destination question tell the driver an expensive location. Driver will be salivating and burn rubber to get to you.
> with passenger in car Driver Starts Trip and sees an address down the road. Then pax updates driver:_ "sorry Mr Meathead Driver, just got an emergency call, change of plans, I'm going 2 miles down the road, take me now or I scream for Airport Law Enforcement and You wake up tomorrow in a Cell on Guantanamo Bey Cuba"_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


STILL BETTER THAN DRIVING UBER !


----------



## Demon

Loralie said:


> Lol exactly thank you. They should show the information of the passenger on screen after we accept the request or during the request itself. We need to know where we are going ahead of time its actually a safety issue in my opinon. Im not going to a certain area of the city of the night being a female its scary not to know where you are going. Also i live in the city im not taking folks outside the city more than 45 minutes away unless im getting paid decently (not pennies) for that ride. They arent paying my car repairs or gas and other expenses either. Who cares if the drivers keep canceling then take a taxi if you dont like it. Its not anyones fault except uber themselves that they can elminate this problem if they just show where the &%[email protected]!* people are going ahead of time. Drivers need to know that information too. Who cares we are independent contractors which means we can do what business we want. We arent ubers employees and they could give a damn about us and our safety.
> 
> Um yes we are look at the uber driver agreement. Since when do they our pay the gas and all of our car expenses and repairs? They cant tell us what business to accept that would mean they are our employer.


You're still not an independent contractor. 
To be an independent contractor you would have to 100% control of the working environment. 
Do you get to control the price? 
No. Therefore, you're not an independent contractor.


----------



## Dropking

Cole Hann said:


> if passenger gets a call with the destination question tell the driver an expensive location. Driver will be salivating and burn rubber to get to you.
> with passenger in car Driver Starts Trip and sees an address down the road. Then pax updates driver:_ "sorry Mr Meathead Driver, just got an emergency call, change of plans, I'm going 2 miles down the road, take me now or I scream for Airport Law Enforcement and You wake up tomorrow in a Cell on Guantanamo Bey Cuba"_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Belligerent, aggressive pax are not allowed in my vehicle. Your advice is a great way to get a ride terminated early and Pax reported to uber for uruly, threatening behavior.


----------



## Mista T

Demon said:


> You're still not an independent contractor.
> To be an independent contractor you would have to 100% control of the working environment.
> Do you get to control the price?
> No. Therefore, you're not an independent contractor.


Incorrect.

I have been an IC for 28 years. None of the stuff I sold has ever allowed me to set or control the price. For example, insurance, mutual funds, annuities, DirecTV, Dish Network, stocks and bonds, internet service, phone services, automobiles, and much much more.

When you resell a product or service, as an independent contractor, you sell it at the price that the company demands.

Some independent contractors set their own prices, such as doctors, lawyers, plumbers, roofers, etc.

Do not assume that lack of pricing control is the factor that voids the IC argument.

I believe that we are NOT ICs, but not for the price control reason.


----------



## Demon

Mista T said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> I have been an IC for 28 years. None of the stuff I sold has ever allowed me to set or control the price. For example, insurance, mutual funds, annuities, DirecTV, Dish Network, stocks and bonds, internet service, phone services, automobiles, and much much more.
> 
> When you resell a product or service, as an independent contractor, you sell it at the price that the company demands.
> 
> Some independent contractors set their own prices, such as doctors, lawyers, plumbers, roofers, etc.
> 
> Do not assume that lack of pricing control is the factor that voids the IC argument.
> 
> I believe that we are NOT ICs, but not for the price control reason.


If you didn't control the work environment, you weren't an independent contractor.


----------



## Mista T

Demon said:


> If you didn't control the work environment, you weren't an independent contractor.


I DID control the work environment. Just not the pricing. I have no control, nor flexibility, when it comes to price in reselling Directv or any other service. Everything else I had control over. And I consulted regularly with the state employment office JUST TO MAKE SURE that the people I hired (to sell with me and for me) were also independent contractors.

It sounds like you have a cookie cutter view of what is and is not an IC. There are "tests" that the state and the feds ask which determine, in the eyes of the law, who is an IC. Not every IC has to control the price of the product or service.

Side note... my state, Oregon, has decided that drivers are NOT ICs. But no one has challenged it in court yet, lol.

Personally, I believe that we are a hybrid of employee and IC. The UK is talking about legislation that would create a new category, called Dependent Contractors. I think it's a great idea myself.


----------



## Chris Verdi

DrivingZiggy said:


> I agree. If you accept the ping, you should follow through.


Cant accept a ping if all info isnt disclosed.

Make all rides min fare 5 dollars then apply fees thus driver has some meat.


----------



## at-007smartLP

its also COERCED LABOR ie SLAVERY to fire someone if they cancel to much because they don't want to work for free.

its not charity or a slot machine its a job every contract should pay over costs

1965-1985 cab rates in 2018 is not over costs

dont gotta show me the destination but most efficient for all before driver accepts ping

show direction & approx miles away

so 5 miles SW

that way it can be on a drivers way

eitherway less than 10 miles i cancel period


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

Mark Johnson said:


> http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/local/Uber-Drivers-Stiff-Passengers-After-Finding-Out-Final-Destination-408432315.html
> *Uber Drivers Stiff Passengers After Finding Out Final Destination*
> *Driver practice of avoiding passengers is against Uber policy*
> NBC Washington Tuesday, Dec. 27, 2016 By Adam Tuss
> 
> Uber passengers at Washington-area airports said some ride-share drivers are refusing to pick them up, because they don't want to take the travelers where they want to go.
> An Uber driver is never supposed to know the destination until the trip has started. But some drivers are said to be calling passengers in advance and finding out where the passengers want to go, which is against Uber policy.
> 
> If the driver thinks the trip isn't worth their time, because they think the trip is too short, too long or they just don't want to go to the destination, the drivers won't pick up the passengers, the passengers said.
> "I just wanted to get home," Uber customer Landon Geurkink said. "We had just been traveling for a couple hours in the air. It was cold out."
> 
> Geurkink said he had to go through five separate Uber drivers before one finally picked him up at Ronald Reagan Washington National Airport. He said the drivers thought his relatively short trip to downtown D.C. wasn't worth the trip after calling him to find out his destination.
> "He's, like, I just wanted to know where you are headed? I just said, 'Oh, downtown D.C.,'" Geurkirk said. "Another minute later, he canceled."
> 
> Other drivers may have manipulated the Uber app or used a separate app to figure out the final destination and then decided they didn't want the trip. Some Uber drivers said they knew all about this technique, and some admitted they have ended trip requests based on destination.
> "I know that I have canceled drives before that I thought were too long," one driver said.
> 
> Uber released a statement about the practice.
> "Ridesharing apps are changing a transportation status quo that has been unequal for generations, making it easier and more affordable for people to get around, no matter where they live and where they're going."
> 
> Per Uber's deactivation policy, each city has a maximum cancellation rate, based on the average cancellation rate in that area, after which point a driver may be barred from using the app.
> Uber riders can rate their driver and provide anonymous feedback about their trip. Uber said they do take feedback seriously.
> 
> The Metropolitan Washington Airports Authority said they are looking into the practice of the Uber drivers avoiding some trips.


This email may or may 
ot be from Uber. Either way, here is what is coming to your city soon, that will solve this problem:

In Denver we no longer have a boost with a MULTIPLIER. It has been replaced with a flat dollar amount.

During the boost times, which are minimal and short now, the driver must pick up 3 trips in a row from any location, during the duration of the boost time. (Normally a 2 hour window) The driver will then make a flat fee that ranges from $3 to $8. Once in a blue moon the amount is as high as $13, but very rare.

To qualify for the $3 the driver must pick up trip 1 during the boost duration.

Then the driver must pick up the next 2 trips sent to the driver.

If the driver rejects a ride or turns his/her app off or cancels a trip, the driver is not paid the flat boost fee. (If the rider cancels or is a no show after 5 minutes, the driver is not penalized)

NOTE: the boost amount is NOT per trip but for all 3 trips. So if the boost is paying $3, your total boost payment is $1 per trip.

It is unclear if the rider is charged the old multiplier amount and Uber is pocketing the difference.

Surge is still alive and still uses a multipler and is in addition to the boost, for the time being. HOWEVER, according to one Uber employee, once the new boost goes national, the next step may be to apply the flat rate and restrictions to surge. Surge is also being reduced in duration and frequency.

WHY is Uber doing this:

Because there are sketchy drivers that are Hell bent in breaking the rules. Calling drivers for destinations and using apps to determine destinations. Thanks to the scum bags that thought they are smarter than Uber. Well you are not smarter. You are morons.

Riders are pissed off and reporting the game to Uber, in record numbers, as they should. When none of us can afford to drive for Uber anymore, we have the morons to thank.


----------



## Mista T

UBERPROcolorado said:


> This email may or may
> ot be from Uber. Either way, here is what is coming to your city soon, that will solve this problem:
> 
> In Denver we no longer have a boost with a MULTIPLIER. It has been replaced with a flat dollar amount.
> 
> During the boost times, which are minimal and short now, the driver must pick up 3 trips in a row from any location, during the duration of the boost time. (Normally a 2 hour window) The driver will then make a flat fee that ranges from $3 to $8. Once in a blue moon the amount is as high as $13, but very rare.
> 
> To qualify for the $3 the driver must pick up trip 1 during the boost duration.
> 
> Then the driver must pick up the next 2 trips sent to the driver.
> 
> If the driver rejects a ride or turns his/her app off or cancels a trip, the driver is not paid the flat boost fee. (If the rider cancels or is a no show after 5 minutes, the driver is not penalized)
> 
> NOTE: the boost amount is NOT per trip but for all 3 trips. So if the boost is paying $3, your total boost payment is $1 per trip.
> 
> It is unclear if the rider is charged the old multiplier amount and Uber is pocketing the difference.
> 
> Surge is still alive and still uses a multipler and is in addition to the boost, for the time being. HOWEVER, according to one Uber employee, once the new boost goes national, the next step may be to apply the flat rate and restrictions to surge. Surge is also being reduced in duration and frequency.
> 
> WHY is Uber doing this:
> 
> Because there are sketchy drivers that are Hell bent in breaking the rules. Calling drivers for destinations and using apps to determine destinations. Thanks to the scum bags that thought they are smarter than Uber. Well you are not smarter. You are morons.
> 
> Riders are pissed off and reporting the game to Uber, in record numbers, as they should. When none of us can afford to drive for Uber anymore, we have the morons to thank.


This sounds remarkably similar to Lyft's "Streaks" they offer on rare occasions. Uber copying Lyft this round.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

Mista T said:


> This sounds remarkably similar to Lyft's "Streaks" they offer on rare occasions. Uber copying Lyft this round.


Well, if the Uber trend of reducing our income potential continues, all they are going to have left are dumb shits and illigals that do not know better.


----------



## Skepticaldriver

And no one answers the question as to what app shows destination of the pax.


----------



## Logistician82

I'm not a big forum poster by nature but after reading a few threads I was compelled to action.

Skepticaldriver: you are viewing this forum on an internet enabled device. Open a fresh tab and type "essential ride-sharing apps" in the search bar. You'll discover what you've been spamming the thread for.

To my fellow not so IC drivers. I challenge/encourage all of you to stop viewing yourselves as Uber/ride-sharing drivers. As previously stated in the thread, we all have our reasons and situations for why we do this. But viewing yourself as "screwed" or "extorted" or "held hostage" by these companies is the wrong perspective. I can wax philosophical forever about positive thinking, limiting beliefs, etc. but we all have real lives and expenses and are trying to find a better way so I'll cut to the chase:

As my handle infers, you all need to start seeing yourselves as entry-level participants in the logistics industry. Ride-sharing has provided you an internship (with commensurate shitty pay to boot!!) to said industry. These are not the only games in town that are willing to hire people via 1099 to move stuff from one place in town to another.

I haven't held a regular desk job in a year and a half. I have delivered luggage, medication, medical samples, and people (I contemplated eats and dash but couldn't see the fare pricing even being worth my time). 

In my most recent iteration I am now hooked up with a logistics company with a very tight and small staff of dependable drivers that operates on a FIFO order method: everyone has a fair shake at a long distance run. I get handed an order, I pull a box off of a shelf in the warehouse (can be backseat/trunk sized, but generally are hand held boxes that weigh 10 lbs max, 1-2 at a time) and drop the package to the destination. I call in the drop off info and if I get summoned back to the warehouse, I head back. If there's nothing doing I tell them that I'm available and I turn on my ride-share and make a run or two until I hear from dispatch. Only been my second week, so I can't lie and say I have increased my income by blank factor, but I can say that I have spent the last two weeks with less downtime, less deadhead trips, and with a greater sense of self-determination/actualization than I have in a long time.

Start by seeing yourself as a business, and ride-sharing companies as one/some of your customers/lines of business as opposed to your sole and only source of income. I have found courier companies of all varieties with simple Craigslist searches, as well as on Indeed: all looking for go getters with wheels. 

Sorry to break it to you, but as most have surmised in one way or another, driving for a living is a low barrier to entry industry with ever downgraded pricing. The financial crisis, advancements in tech such as IBM's Watson (and other smart large-scale computing algos), sheer number of long-term unemployed scrounging to make a living, and other factors, have driven down the profitability of turning your personal vehicle into a business. As a result, you will have to both grind harder and smarter to make a living that can pay your bills.

I encourage everyone to take advantage of the biggest advantage in ride-sharing: the opportunity to network and pick the brains of an infinite number of people to glean actionable intelligence from. Through conversations with a few of my ride-share passengers I have been given other lines of work to branch off into. Some, who are/were ride-share drivers themselves have given completely novel and original pro-tips and hacks that I never would have gotten anywhere else. I'm scheduling a meet up with a passenger now that I have the capital to join him in the line of work he suggested I consider during our ride a few weeks back. 

Uber and Lyft are the "weed" of logistics. Don't make them your "crack"...that shit kills.

Best to all, PM me anytime.


----------



## Mista T

Logistician82 said:


> I'm not a big forum poster by nature but after reading a few threads I was compelled to action.
> 
> Skepticaldriver: you are viewing this forum on an internet enabled device. Open a fresh tab and type "essential ride-sharing apps" in the search bar. You'll discover what you've been spamming the thread for.
> 
> To my fellow not so IC drivers. I challenge/encourage all of you to stop viewing yourselves as Uber/ride-sharing drivers. As previously stated in the thread, we all have our reasons and situations for why we do this. But viewing yourself as "screwed" or "extorted" or "held hostage" by these companies is the wrong perspective. I can wax philosophical forever about positive thinking, limiting beliefs, etc. but we all have real lives and expenses and are trying to find a better way so I'll cut to the chase:
> 
> As my handle infers, you all need to start seeing yourselves as entry-level participants in the logistics industry. Ride-sharing has provided you an internship (with commensurate shitty pay to boot!!) to said industry. These are not the only games in town that are willing to hire people via 1099 to move stuff from one place in town to another.
> 
> I haven't held a regular desk job in a year and a half. I have delivered luggage, medication, medical samples, and people (I contemplated eats and dash but couldn't see the fare pricing even being worth my time).
> 
> In my most recent iteration I am now hooked up with a logistics company with a very tight and small staff of dependable drivers that operates on a FIFO order method: everyone has a fair shake at a long distance run. I get handed an order, I pull a box off of a shelf in the warehouse (can be backseat/trunk sized, but generally are hand held boxes that weigh 10 lbs max, 1-2 at a time) and drop the package to the destination. I call in the drop off info and if I get summoned back to the warehouse, I head back. If there's nothing doing I tell them that I'm available and I turn on my ride-share and make a run or two until I hear from dispatch. Only been my second week, so I can't lie and say I have increased my income by blank factor, but I can say that I have spent the last two weeks with less downtime, less deadhead trips, and with a greater sense of self-determination/actualization than I have in a long time.
> 
> Start by seeing yourself as a business, and ride-sharing companies as one/some of your customers/lines of business as opposed to your sole and only source of income. I have found courier companies of all varieties with simple Craigslist searches, as well as on Indeed: all looking for go getters with wheels.
> 
> Sorry to break it to you, but as most have surmised in one way or another, driving for a living is a low barrier to entry industry with ever downgraded pricing. The financial crisis, advancements in tech such as IBM's Watson (and other smart large-scale computing algos), sheer number of long-term unemployed scrounging to make a living, and other factors, have driven down the profitability of turning your personal vehicle into a business. As a result, you will have to both grind harder and smarter to make a living that can pay your bills.
> 
> I encourage everyone to take advantage of the biggest advantage in ride-sharing: the opportunity to network and pick the brains of an infinite number of people to glean actionable intelligence from. Through conversations with a few of my ride-share passengers I have been given other lines of work to branch off into. Some, who are/were ride-share drivers themselves have given completely novel and original pro-tips and hacks that I never would have gotten anywhere else. I'm scheduling a meet up with a passenger now that I have the capital to join him in the line of work he suggested I consider during our ride a few weeks back.
> 
> Uber and Lyft are the "weed" of logistics. Don't make them your "crack"...that shit kills.
> 
> Best to all, PM me anytime.


I have owned 3 companies in the past, and will 2nd your post.

Sometimes it is hard to see the forest, when you are seemingly lost amongst all the trees in your way.

Thanks for the reminder to keep looking at the big picture!


----------



## Buckiemohawk

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Well, if the Uber trend of reducing our income potential continues, all they are going to have left are dumb shits and illigals that do not know better.


They already have that in Orlando


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

I have completed 100 trips as of last night, under the new boost crap. 

The average boost is $6 FOR 3 trips. Or $2 boost reward per trip. 

The drastic increase in drivers on the road has brought the number of trips down to 2.5 trips an hour. 

You must accept all trips or loose the boost reward. So you loose the ability to manage your trips. 

I wonder if drivers might be better off going back to managing thier trips, reject trips you don't want and forget about boost? 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Logistician82

Mista T said:


> I have owned 3 companies in the past, and will 2nd your post.
> 
> Sometimes it is hard to see the forest, when you are seemingly lost amongst all the trees in your way.
> 
> Thanks for the reminder to keep looking at the big picture!


Incredibly glad to be a source of light in the dark canopy Mista T.

All the best!!


----------

